
Ask HN: Sources of remote work that gives you a chance? - erdos4d
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been reading this board for many years now and have a serious need for your help right now. I&#x27;m in Ecuador and there are no jobs hiring here now and my wife, son, and I are getting into worse shape financially. I have looked at sites like Fiverr and Upwork but they haven&#x27;t panned out at all. Nobody there has any serious work (it all looks like little 50 dollar jobs that would still take many days if you account for the sales&#x2F;fielding questions component, etc) and you need a lot of reputation and time&#x2F;skill for sales to get what is available. I don&#x27;t have 3 months to do slave rate work to try to get reputation built up. I have a good bit of industry experience and will work very hard for a remote contract, but feel like there just isn&#x27;t a path to get that, sills or no skills. Does anyone have any sources of remote work that will give someone a real chance to prove themselves? I would be happy to build someone a website or backend service, or anything really. I learn new tech great and can pick up most any job if given a real chance. Here is my LinkedIn if anyone wishes to see my CV:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;erdos4d&#x2F;  Thank you very much for your help, I appreciate any help you guys can give.
======
kunstsar
I don't have any leads on hiring but you might find this new program
interesting for founding companies and finding cofounders:
chrysalis.cleocap.com

